# Taraxatone Question by Newbie



## Nina (Apr 15, 2004)

New to this forum- have photos on Monday- (today is Thursday) and trainer wants me to start Taraxatone to drop water. (Which I have an AMAZING ability to retain- up 6 pounds after cheat meal on Easter!) But, I have a seizure disorder, so am a little nervous about it- can't find anything on the internet about side effects. Have taken lasix before, but under docs supervision. Anyone know of any problems or side effects, or is it ok??? THANKS!


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 15, 2004)

I dont see how a diuretic would effect epilepsy....but I would call your doctors assistant and ask them.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 15, 2004)

it's herbal so you should be ok.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 15, 2004)

when you run any diruetic make sure you get plenty of potassium into ya, because it will be drained from you quickly...when i jab lasix im pounding potassium to keep my muscles from getting sore and to avoid other potassium depleteion sides....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Not too much Potassium.  Too much Potassium while taking diuretics is not a good thing.  Too much stress on the heart!!!  Iodize Salt also has P in it....

There are people here who like Taraxatone however, I didn't benefit from it.  If you're dr gave you lisix, try asking him/her to prescribe a more mild diruetic...AND DRINK PLENTY OF WATER!!!!


BTW --  Welcome to IM


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 15, 2004)

good point Babs, Potassium gluconate is what is used to stop the heart for a lethal injection.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2004)

i took taraxatone and i liked it but i cant get it anymore 
why does he want you lose water? are you competing soon?


----------



## dangit (Apr 15, 2004)

Any kind of diuretic should only be taken for short periods at a time.  If you're not competing or anything then I wouldn't bother with it.  You'll only get a rebound effect and hold more water after you're done with it.

I over did it taking taraxatone a few weeks ago since I was going to go in a show and was holding a bit too much water due to a flu.

I ended up getting real dehydraded when I droped my water and kept on taking it on day 2.... got a real bad chill/fever and was a pretty big mess until I started pumpin gatorade back into me to get my electrolites back.

So if you're real dumb like me, then even an herbal diuretic can cause pretty nasty sides. ( I was shivering, aching and had the room temp cranked up and was under a huge comforter, but my body was on fire at the same time.... was really messed up untill started drinking tons of water and gatorade).

You can also drop water quite naturally by just drinking lots of water.  Try drinking 4-6 litres a day for a few weeks.  You'll end up looking pretty dry.


----------



## Nina (Apr 15, 2004)

I have my after photos for a body transformation challenge- have thought about competing in figure, but think lower body is too thick to do well. There is a comp here June 5th that I haven't totally ruled out. When doc gave me lasix before, it was as part of this HUGE weight loss pill popping thing in Panama. I was taking all kinds of stuff- some of it seemed very shady. I am drinking 1-2 gallons of water a day. Also, I got it very easily at a store called Muscle Max- but I have also seen it cheaper all over the place online. Oh, and by the way, thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

First I think you should post some pics in the gallery!!


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll see what I can do- can it just be afters? Or does it have to be my icky befores, too??


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2004)

Why not do it naturally....5 or 6 days out from your shoot....try to drwon yourself in water...drink 10 - 12 L a day.....then the day before only consume abour 1 L up till 5pm...then cut it totally out assuming your shoot is the following morning...I gaurentee you won't retain water this way.  Oh...and don't carb load either...personally I can do this and eat high prtein and lots of vegies and be dry...if I add carbs I get very sensitive and tend to hold fluid.


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

Just after's now posted in gallery- will be taking new ones on Tuesday, so I will post them later.


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

Here is my daily diet- till photos.
M1- 1 egg, 3 whites, 3/4 c oatmeal, 1 small apple
M2- 3 oz white fish (tilapia) 2 oz yam, 1 c broccoli
M3- same as M2
M4 sugar free Carb rite bar
M5 3 oz fish and broccoli
M6 3 egg whites and broccoli 

Broccoli is often switched for green beans

What do you think?


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

Oops- also 1-2 gallons of distilled water a day, mulitvitamin, calcium, alpha lipoic acid, vit E, and the Taraxatone


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nina *_
> Here is my daily diet- till photos.
> M1- 1 egg, 3 whites, 3/4 c oatmeal, 1 small apple
> M2- 3 oz white fish (tilapia) 2 oz yam, 1 c broccoli
> ...



Looks beautiful but sugarfree bars will have lots of sugar alcohols in them which bloat the hell outta me.


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

I tried some of those sugar free chocolate candies for easter, and had the WORST stomach ache- serious bloating, gas, (sorry) going to bathroom- it was awful!! You could actually see my stomach puffed out and MOVING from the gas in it- like I was pregnant!!! I returned the rest or them that I had bought. But, it is weird that the sugar alcohols in these protein bars don't effect me at all, when the same alcohols in the chocolate tore me up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

Great Pics Nina! You look awesome  You'll have an awesome shoot I think! So are you taking the Taraxatone now?


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, I started it yesterday. Weighed in Wed at 144, today at 138.8. Cool!! So far, feeling fine!


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

Still high numbers for someone as short as me, though- lotta musckles me thinks!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2004)

i think that your legs look in proportion and i am sure you would do really well in a figure show. lacix are VERY dangerous to play with. your protein looks rather low. you also know that weight loss shouldnt be your goal. it should be fat loss.


----------



## Nina (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, for last few days here before pics, goal is water loss (fat would be nice too!) I am eating about 135gms of protein a day. Not enough?


----------

